# Moebius CFTBL



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

I finally finished up Moebius Models’ CFTBL kit after a few months on the ‘bench’. I enjoyed this kit immensely (stretching the truth a bit regarding assembling Miss Adams :wink: ) as the Creature is an old favourite of mine from back in the Aurora days of my yoof!

I did texturise the ‘bare-bum’ area which had been left plain in apparent accuracy to the original suit. In my opinion it didn’t look quite right when miniaturised and looked 'unfinished'. To do this, along with hiding the seam lines, I used a two-part hand kneadable silicon product which cures in about 3 minutes and makes an ideal stamp mould for adding texture to modelling putties (in this case MagicSculpt) and saves the problem of trying to replicate texture by sculpting.

My biggest challenge (and I suspect a few modellers of this kit have been put off with this bit) was the pattern of the bathing suit. I was determined to do it as per the film and I even took some pictures from the DVD to help, BUT, I still managed to end up with a brain/eye/hand coordination failure. Where there should be a noticeable ‘border’ between the pattern and the edging strip, I still managed to take the swirly patterns up to the edge! Oh dear, never mind! 

I did find that positioning the figure into the Creature’s arms wasn’t trouble free and I didn’t want to fiddle about too much in case I caused some damage to the paint-job, but in the end she fits well enough.

With the base I used some artistic licence inasmuch that rather than depict the scene in the cavern, I chose to depict the Creature having just emerged from the water in the jungle area, basically so I could use a couple of plastic ferns.

The water is Woodland Scenics Realistic Water, with their Realistic Water applied to the body of Miss Adams to give the appearance of water dripping off her body.

Anyhow, for a resin/vinyl nut, I have been dragged back to IP kits due to these releases from Moebius.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

IMHO you did a
Magnificent job on the paisley top!


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

I agree wholeheartedly with cajjunwolfman, the whole build is great!! I really like what you did with the base as well:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks great - not that any of them are bad but yours is one of the better ones too !


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Excellent work everywhere from the base, the paint job and the water effects. The whole thing is inspiring.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

A truely outstanding job! The bathingsuite is marvel enough but also on the base with the water effect, the Creature's skin (scale) tones, everything


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Fantastic job on that. I agree, the paisley top looks great, as does the creature himself. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great choice of colors.Great paint job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

awesome job


----------

